# Where Are All The Ladies???



## BritChick (Aug 22, 2016)

Yikes... just trying to find my way back around the boards, thought I'd pop in to the ladies section to say hi and see what was shaking, apparently NOT a lot, no posts for quite some time it seems.  Anyway, I'm back on here, a site I used to love and where I made some cool ass friends, hope to be able to rekindle that sense of cameraderie here over time.  If you're an active female on this board and want to connect give me a hollah.  Cheers


----------



## lindswice (Oct 1, 2016)

Just found this place today. Hoping to learn some things. Hope it picks back up.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey there!


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2016)

... hey Ladies... come over to 'anything goes' & post, we're trying to get it moving...    post enough stuff & maybe you'll become a mod....   ..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2016)

BritChick said:


> Yikes... just trying to find my way back around the boards, thought I'd pop in to the ladies section to say hi and see what was shaking, apparently NOT a lot, no posts for quite some time it seems.  Anyway, I'm back on here, a site I used to love and where I made some cool ass friends, hope to be able to rekindle that sense of cameraderie here over time.  If you're an active female on this board and want to connect give me a hollah.  Cheers



we're bringing it back.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 11, 2017)

hello


----------



## landmark.mendy (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi


----------

